# Thick Flats on BlackWidow



## josephlys

I went to the fitness store and all I could find were these thick flatbands. So I tied it onto my Barnett BlackWidow and it pulls around 30lbs with 27''draw. I don't have ammo yet, will get some as soon as I can. 
I know the thick bands will lose speed, so maybe its a good idea to use heavier ammo like 16g or 20g to compensate. On the other hand I've noticed others use thick square black bands, and they shoot fine. So I'm not sure what to do :/
Heres a Picture;


----------



## josephlys

Heres the whole slingshot, I really hope it shoots well.


----------



## josephlys

Here are the specs:

Width: 15mm
Thick: 1.5mm
Length: 7 inches

The first pic is a little large, but its actually only 1.5mm per band. Still too thick?







You'll get a better idea in the 2nd Pic


----------



## HOE

Black Widow frame is pretty weak, I don't think it can handle that powerful bands without some little modification to the handle. The wristbrace totally relies on the screws screwed into soft plastic, not good. And with this "prong-inside" style, it's harder to tie the thick bands on. If you turn the fork outwards, it might attach better and far easier, with less damage to the bands.


----------



## josephlys

Are you saying the forks might fail and break? I know the forks can be turned outwards, but if the purpose is to attach it more firmly then there is no need to. As it is real secure already. Is it true the forks would break? I have done quite a lot of pulling at full draw and it seems to be fine. But Im not sure of its framework. Have you taken it apart b4?


----------



## HOE

Had been taken apart a couple of times, when I push the fork against the brace, I can see the handle is like it's going to split apart!! It's not solid. It may shoot for a while, but later it may break, I don't know.


----------



## josephlys

Ive taken it apart and see what you mean. But even worst case scenario I don't think the whole steel frame will pop out and fling back.


----------



## HOE

I just stay within the widow's limit by not using extreme bands like yours, just to be safe.


----------



## josephlys

Aw man I was really looking forward to shoot this. Too bad now I've gotta reconsider.


----------



## josephlys

Btw which state you at


----------



## josephlys

I think 2- ton super strong epoxy will strengthen it a whole lot. Ive tried it with PVC pipe and I never could take it apart.


----------



## HOE

Glue the handles together, yeah! I thought of using superglue before, but because I found out that the one I own has a slightly misaligned fork, I abandoned her. I bought a Strike 9 too, but the fork position is also the same, not centred.









So now, glue the handles together and you will have a really strong frame! By the way, my concern about the handle breaking is not that the fork will fly towards my face, but the damage to the slingshot itself, the screw channel will be destroyed.


----------



## josephlys

Thats why Barnett's instructions state that you should brace the forks with your fingers even though the slingshot itself already has a wrist brace. I'll brace the forks with my fingers to take some stress off the screws in addition to using some epoxy. This will definitely do the trick, thanks for the help man.

Btw, IMO I don't really think a slight misalignment of the forks will affect your accuracy.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

As I see everything affects accuracy but , the main contributor to accuracy is how you let go of the pouch.

If you dont get the hang of it no matter what you do .

The only limiting factor to 100% accuracy is hand shaking.


----------



## kobe23

dudes, where do you guys get slingshots in msia? never found them in KL. and the flatbands as well, had so much trouble finding them and they are way overpriced...


----------



## Hagencopen

Those bands are SUPER thick. Find a nice oak spread and slap em on there. It will shoot heavy ammo more reliable than light.


----------



## josephlys

Lots of fitness outlets sell exercise bands. There are many types- super tick ones, very thin ones, just gotta look for them. Hobby stores or camping outlets may sell barnett if black widow is what you are looking for. Though I think a homemade slingshot without brace that can fit in the pocket is much better and more suitable for your hunting or plinking needs. I seldom use the black widow now as I dislike its bulkiness. 
Those thick bands are 'Gym in the Pocket', pretty expensive and too thick for me. I now prefer thin flat bands, the brand I use is ['Trax' code: Gen-EA447] 0.50mm thin. These shoot fast Can't find Thera Gold yet thou'
With the same draw weight the 0.50mm bands shoot heavy ammo faster than those thick bands anyday. But thicker bands do last longer. This is basic info.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I think putting bands this heavy on a mass-produced, cheaply made frame, is asking for trouble and possible injury. The forks won't break, but the handle quite possibly could.


----------



## mckee

are the bands any good?


----------



## gamekeeper john

i put wide treble theraband gold on a black widow the once, it had about the same draw as the bands your using, i used it all the time and never had anthing break, but i'm not saying it wont happen, john


----------



## kobe23

You know what, got an awesome idea for you. If you are thinking of hunting and not target shooting, try getting a wooden fork(well there are many strong wood in South East Asia).
Maybe use a strip or 2 of the thick band, 70-80mm x 40mm pouch, shoot stones. The stones don't shoot fast, but trust me, they deliver well. If the pouch is well made, then no worries about the stone trajectory, will shoot straight.


----------

